# Ph For Rhom?



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Out of the tap my ph is 7.6,is this too high for a rhom??If it is what can i use to safely lower the ph???Thanks guys Nick.C.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

That pH will be just fine as long as the fish has a steady pH that's most important man. Drift wood tends to drop pH and certain rocks tends to keep it higher just from what I have read an seen in my own tanks. I think you will be fine man. My pH is 7.3 out of my tap an 6.2 in my tanks except one, I have cichlid stone in the tank so it stays higher. Like I said steady is most important


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks bro !!!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

No problem! I'm searching for a Rhom right now man. Super jealous, take good care of him and keep us posted on how he's doing. Did you get any pic's yet?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

No he is coming in Tuesday,Pedro doesnt ship on the weekends when it is really hot .











Red Sox Fanatic said:


> No he is coming in Tuesday,Pedro doesnt ship on the weekends when it is really hot .


But just as soon as it comes in i will post up some pics.


----------

